# Need help on overclocking Intel Pentium 4 2.4ghz!



## xexoticmr2x (Mar 14, 2009)

I recently resetted my cmos and now my computer doesn't have the same cpu clock settings or bios setting. Any help on how to get it back to the before pics.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Before









After resetting bios









Before (notice the 1/1 ratio)










After resetting cmos (now notice the 3/4 ratio)







Thanks again if you can do the calculations for me!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on what board and bios you have. 
Basically set to manual and then the cpu ratio to 133.
Check your manual, should show how to manually change the bus speed.


----------



## xexoticmr2x (Mar 14, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Depends on what board and bios you have.
> Basically set to manual and then the cpu ratio to 133.
> Check your manual, should show how to manually change the bus speed.


Wow thank you, it worked. Now if possible, can i go a little bit higher. I want to put it at 2.6ghz or 2.8ghz. If anybody can tell me what else i need to change in order to get it to 2.6 or 2.8 at a safe level, then i would be very happy.

Thanks again!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need to give us complete system specs before we can advise you on overclocking settings ........... include make and mode of ram sticks and power supply


----------

